# Social anxiety --> impact on writing ability?



## Jackal (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey, there. First post and I'm slightly nervous about it, but that's life for you. xD

I was thinking about this a little earlier, but do any of you feel like your social anxiety has pushed you to become a better writer than you would have been otherwise?

Written communication is becoming much more convenient (and, by extension, more prevalent) because of the internet, and I know that, even without the internet, I've put a lot work into improving my writing. It's acted as an alternate form of communication for me -- and also ended up being a great source of pride. ;D


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

Perhaps my use of language has improved. A wider vocabulary probably.


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Jackal welcome to the forums! There is no need to be nervous =)

I don't really write often, other than the occasional creative writing story back in school. I enjoyed it immensely but I don't think I ever possessed the 'creative flair' for it. I was able to think up different stories but I never was able to physically manifest them onto paper.

In answer to your question though I think it depends on the person, whether they actually enjoy writing, but I think for those who do, it probably would have an impact (whether big or small), as it can be a creative outlet for those people so I think they would definitely try to polish their writing skills.

Anyway welcome again! =)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Interesting thought. And welcome!

I think my SA has lead me to communicate with people via emails or messengers more often than face to face, and in that respect has maybe helped me become a better writer. It's never really pushed me to actively work on my writing skills though, I don't think.


----------



## wordsnmelanie (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Jackal,
I think that the level that SA affects a person will determine his/her communication skills. Someone who has an intense fear of social interactions, but still wants to have some sort of communication with the outside world will become much better at writing; not only grammar but also vocabulary. Then again someone who wishes to forgo all but the most basic of communications may or may not be able to improve writing skills. Agoraphobia is a type of social anxiety and in many cases people sit in their houses, doing everything from the comfort of their own home. Some of these people prefer to keep things as automated as possible so they don't feel that they have any social interactions, yet they still get all of the things that they need. Others still will want to have an active role in communications, and those who are motivated enough may even hold jobs in communications - working from the comfort of their own homes. Others, who are communicators (as I'll call them) have written novels, never needing to leave their homes and make a living out of it. So I guess it really depends on the person and what desire they have to communicate and in what regard they communicate.
Hope this helps,
-Mel


----------



## sigh (Apr 13, 2009)

I think my social anxiety has kind of made my writing more narrow in terms of themes and concepts as well as vocabulary, due to not having the amount of social interactions required to keep "up to date" and have new stories/something that happened to you to write about!

I don't read books though, as i read enough of my school books haha :b so maybe that's whats limiting me.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

SA has definately made a negative impact on my writing, I don't have the self esteem to feel anything I write is good enough so my skills are shoddy from no practice. I used to get many compliments about my writing in high school and college but I don't feel I can really write anything coherent or interesting without life experience under my belt. Some of the freeform poetry and stream of conciouseness prose i've tried to write still makes me feel ill.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I dont know if it has effected my writing. All i know is that i sometimes suck at writing. other times i just get in a groove, and my writing becomes fluent and easy and free, to the point that my teacher has commended my essays in class. too bad i still have a B- because i dont check for grammar or spelling


----------



## OverAnalyzer2989 (Mar 25, 2009)

I've never thought about it that way, but that seems about right. I'm a journalism major and have always wanted to write something sensitive and inspiring. I agree that writing has become a form of communication for me rather than saying it aloud, but I'm not sure if that part is due to my SA. I have ADD as well and often ramble. I can never seem to find the words I need at the moment of saying them, therefore writing has become my main form of comminication.


----------



## Hippo (May 10, 2009)

Social anxiety has hurt my ability to be a writer, because it has kept me from experiencing life, and unless you experience life, you won't have much to write about!


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

screwjack said:


> SA has definately made a negative impact on my writing, I don't have the self esteem to feel anything I write is good enough so my skills are shoddy from no practice. I used to get many compliments about my writing in high school and college but I don't feel I can really write anything coherent or interesting without life experience under my belt. Some of the freeform poetry and stream of conciouseness prose i've tried to write still makes me feel ill.


This sounds like me also - I always wanted to be a writer when I grew up - I got a lot of positive feedback, and sometimes the words seemed to really flow and I enjoyed being able to communicate like that. But as SA intensified in college it made me more self-conscious about writing also, and everything just ground to a halt.

Oh well, I can still dream about being an artist someday. :/


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

it affects my concentration. i can't study or read until i feel better. its funny how much a good conversation in the day can affect how i perform my other tasks like work


----------



## ashley1989 (May 20, 2009)

I actually think it has enabled me to become a better writer, just due to all the books that I spend reading and the amount of time I spend towards my schoolwork..I am actually considering majoring in english...


----------



## Ms_Spaz (Dec 2, 2008)

Like someone above said, I think it's hurt my writing - in grade school and high school I received praise for creative writing. I think it was easy for me because everyone had the same assignments to write about, and I guess I was just a little more creative or imaginative???

It's a dream of mine to record a CD one day, and the thing I find I can not do is write lyrics to save my life, because it would mean exposing personal and individual thoughts/feelings vs. an assigment that everyone had to do. I don't know if that makes sense to anyone else! :um At any rate, I am very private and I don't want people judging me or thinking they're opening a window to my mind based on what I write.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

My handwriting is so awful, it is almost unreadable to some. Teachers always used to comment on how **** my writing was yet with good content. Oh well, I can type about 7 million words a minute, and the future is in computers.


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Hello jackal welcome to sas.
Definetly having SA has resulted in me writting better and knowing more! Sitting indoors and being too scared to enter the 'real world' I have read more books, got fast at reading, and have a wider vocabulary. And it's good to improve yourself, even in little ways.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I am a contemplative individual(partly due to SA) so for me my inner debate allows for me to have subjects for my poetry. I am new to it though, just began this year. In terms of grammar I've been very watchful of mine since English class in highschool, I frequently refer to dictionaries and/or thesauruses when I am writing. I'm not sure of SA's influence on ones writing though, it's seems it could go both ways


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't think I would spend as much time as I have painting and drawing if I felt like I could communicate verbally.
But I feel like my writing is atrocious.


----------

